# ssh-keygen throws "Bus error"



## vbdjames (Aug 18, 2008)

Under OS X 10.5.4, if I try "ssh-keygen", I get a Bus error.

It will run if I "sudo ssh-keygen", but then all of my ssh commands require me to sudo to get them to run.

Any ideas?


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 19, 2008)

That is strange.  Are you doing it from within your home path when in the Terminal?


----------



## vbdjames (Aug 19, 2008)

Yes - here's a cut/paste:

```
imac:~ djames$ pwd
/Users/djames
imac:~ djames$ ssh-keygen
Bus error

imac:~ djames$ sudo ssh-keygen
Password:
Generating public/private rsa key pair.
Enter file in which to save the key (/var/root/.ssh/id_rsa):
```
And regardless if I accept that file location or direct it to ~/.ssh/id_rsa, it creates a key I cannot use without sudo (and that has root as the username).

I do not have this problem on my macbook, which is at same OS version/build.


----------



## vbdjames (Aug 19, 2008)

Finally hit on the right combination to Google an answer!  This is a problem caused by an older version of a component (Instant HiJack) of Audio HiJack.  Removed the component, and I am back in business!

http://thebigdeal.wordpress.com/2008/04/18/mac-os-x-ssh-bus-error/


----------



## kilowatt (Aug 19, 2008)

Check permissions on ~/.ssh. 
ls -ld ~/.ssh
and maybe, if there is already a file present that you don't have permission to override.
ls -lr ~/.ssh


----------



## vbdjames (Aug 20, 2008)

Turns out it was a problem with an old version of Instant Hijack (a component of the Audio Hijack application). It was doing some "bad" kernel patching. I tried to post this before with a link to the article where I found the answer, but that post went into "waiting for approval"-land, so I'm leaving the link out this time in hopes that it will post.  Google "ssh-keygen bus error audio hijack" to find the articles...


----------

